# Share some tips



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

I think this is a good time of year to reflect, and share with each other tips to help us all. If people will list one thing that they think helps catch fish we can all learn something. Here is mine...Use as large a bait as you can get to the fish. If dogs are in the surf ,or blues small bait is what I call a dogfish pellet. I have caught some big fish on heads that I have felt dogsharks chew on several times before it gets eaten.......That is why I like to fish big heads...As big a bait as you can get to the fish....I look forward to some of you guys tips


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*the best discovery I made last year*

was that mullet......cut or whole is one excellent bait. A big jump for me from bloodworms, squid, shrimp, and the old basic freshly cut spot, etc....... Spent too many years walking by pier anglers who were using mullet. Never gave a second thought myself to wanting to take on one of the so called elusive big fish. All that time I wasted. Making that discovery and applying it in theory has given my son and I the opportunity to hook and land our largest fish ever. Thanks again to the guy who gave my son his first mullet.

My advice to the small fry catcher would be............don't be intimidated into believing you would be out of your league with using the "big fish" bait. And on the equipment matter.........don't sweat it. If your gear can bring in a skate and stingray, then it should be able to handle a medium puppy drum or striper as well. Once tried and success is achieved it'll have you wondering too why the heck you waited so long to go for it. 

One adjustment to this new found awareness would be to make sure you keep your rod secured by any means possible. Just as a ray is capable of doing, a large fish does as well have that capability. And that is.............being able to take a rig right over the rails as well as into the surf. 

In years to come your stories to your kids and grandkids about the one that got away will definitely be more interesting if it is referring to a *fish* instead of a *rod and reel*.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Never think you are so far ahead of the fishing game that you can't absorb another idea. That would be the best tip I could give to any fisherman. New ideas sprout up all the time,that may or may not be as good or better than the old ways.*You don't know and will NEVER KNOW until you TRY them... *


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Good info so far. My tip would be to always keep a metal rod rigged up with you. Regardless of season while spiking a rod you never know when a school of some thing will swim by an wont hit your bait but people around you get em on metal.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

My tip would be always have the gear with ya or at least in the car or close at hand . I have been in this postion before when I wish I had my gear close at hand , driving near the water and seeing some birds diving or watching something tearing up the bait fish in the surf . It's a little diff for me being near the water just about everywhere you go around here . Guess what missed out on those times but never again all geared up just sound the alarm . So if you see a blitz going down in the middle of the causeway and see some guy pulling over rather quickly it's probably me . Now watch someone break in my car now .


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Some off the top of my head are:

1) Hug your wife and kids today.
2) Have some 6/0 and 8/0 hooks pre-tied with about 12" of 50 pound test for the ol' Carolina rig, just in case the sharks and blues do a number, and need a quick change (you can only go so short).
3) When travelling the beach at night, don't shine your headlights if you feel the need to use them straight at a fisherman (we tend to have supersticions or beliefs, that it may scare the fish)
4) Use circle hooks.
5) Toward the end of the season, when you find fresh bunker, buy extra and take home to freeze, you never know when that warm spell might hit in December or January, only to find no bait is available.
6) When at all possoblt, drive in someone olses tracks in the sand (and obey the speed limits), your chances of getting stuck (especially if you air down) greatly decrease.
7) Don't feed the ponies, or the other "WILD" life.
8) At least change your line spring and fall, if not, maybe not tomorrow, but sooner or later you will live to regret.
9) Since I am ending it here so it doesn't seem like a top ten from the David Letterman show when fishing the most important tip I can give, whether the fish are cooperating or not, HAVE FUN.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

1. Beer on the planks isn't always the best idea, use in moderation.

2. Never gaff a fish you do not intend to keep.

3. A long and heavy shock leader is great for handlining up large fish and getting them under control near the pier.

4. Fishing in a thunderstorm is a quick way to die young. I nearly learned the hard way this summer.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

*Hook Hone*

Always have a hook hone available. How many times have you missed a big run...only because you didn' t have a sharp hook.  

todd


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm not an old hand at fishing, but I've fished piers since I was 6 and I've seen people do things I thought would never work and they ended up the only ones catching fish. Here are some of these, plus tips from true old hands.

1) If you own a cast net or know someone who has fresh finger mullet, get some. cut off the head and slice the fish in half straight down the spine. One of these mullet sides used on a fish-finder or Carolina rig is sure to catch any blue in the area.

2) During a spot run, don't waste tons of money for bag after bag of bloodworms. Carry a pack of small plastic worms in your box, cut them into pieces and use them. They cost less, last longer, and catch just as many spot as bloodworms.

3) Get a cast net and learn to use it well. I got one two years ago and now I catch my own mullet, shrimp and menhaden. A good cast net will pay for itself many times over.

4) Learn to make your own rigs. This goes for all fishermen, not just king men, who should already know how to make your own rigs. This not only saves money, a bottom rig made with the same mono as your reel will catch more fish.

5) Doodlebug rigs murder bluefish. Always have some handy.

6) For night fishing, buy some mini-Glow Sticks and hang them from the tip of your rod after the cast. They do not interfere with the rod and they make strikes easier to see.

7) For night shark fishing, buy some mini-Glow Sticks and attach them to the line near the bait. It will attract more sharks.

8) Another sharking tip. Buy an old blender at a garage sale or flea market. Get a bunch of fresh fish, cut off the heads and put them in the blender with some water and a little oil(preferably menhaden oil). Pour the mixture in a seal-able bucket(small, 1 gallon or so) and put the heads in. You can then use the heads for bait and the marinate for a chum slick.

9) Unless you are not into big fish, always have a large rig with you. Then if you catch a fish too small for the table you can throw it out as bait and try for one for the trophy room.

11) There, now mine's not a top-ten list. . Never be afraid to ask for advice. Unless you are bottom-fishing off of Cherry Grove Pier, there is always someone who will help you and maybe even teach you a new and better technique(did I spell that right?).

Great times and great fish,

Evan


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

f'nF2,

... just one thing, something never to forget - GO FISH !

`bucket

... regarding an actual tip once you have remembered the first and biggest tip you'll ever get ... I like your large bait concept  But don't forget to check/change said large bait every ~ 15 mins, keep that thing fresh as well as big


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

1. Take a kid fishing. There's nothing like seeing a kid light when he hook a fish. If you don't have kids yourself to take along with you there are plenty of kids that either don't have anyone to take them or the families can't afford to tackel and other expenses that come along with fishing. I usually dedicate 3-4 trips a year to taking kids in the area fishing off the piers that have never been.

2. If you're going to take a nap or not be watching your rod while fishing make sure you either pull it up or let someone know where you are going to be and ask if they will keep an eye on it for you. When I start my king fishing off the piers I usually work at 12 hour day then leave right from work and head to the beach to spend another 15-16 hours out there so I usually end up napping for a bit before the 2 hour trip home  

3. Be safe no matter where you are fishing. Make sure you know who's around you when casting, taking an 8oz sinker or a gotcha plug or a king anchor in the head isn't fun. Also make sure you know the regulations for the area you are fishing. 

4. Always be nice and curteouse(sp?) to the other fisherpeople around you. If everyone works together great things can happen  I've seen what I thought would be impossable happen many times out king fishing. all the spots taken up (52) meaning there were 104 rods in the water at any given time and we still managed to land 8 kings with no tangles. 

5. Don't be affraid to ask questions while you're out fishing and share the knowledge you've learned with others. When I first moved to NC and started fishing the piers I watched the organised chaos going on at the ends of the piers (king fishing) and it always seemed overwhelming with all the lines, rigs, anchors, gaffs, pier carts, baits, grumpy old men complaining someone took their lucky spot that morning. I finally decided to purchase some more equipment and head to the pier, asked one of the "Pier Gods" that was out there fishing if he would mind showing me how everything was to be set up. He first started by showing me all the do's and don'ts of setting your anchor rod, then putting out the bait and putting it all together. After everything was setup he then showed me how to tie my own rigs and make my own release clips ect. That day I watched two bluefish come up and eat my bait and have been hooked ever since  Oh yeah and I also made quite a few lifelong friends out on the end of the pier. 

6. For those that have families, try to get them involved. My wife dosen't like to fish but loves the beach so when she comes down with me the first half of the day is spent fishing while the other half is spent walking the beach, sun bathing (which I will never understand) and swimming. 

Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Great stuff guys*

Like DD says, Never stop learning new stuff.
Like Cdog says, always have a metal rod. I was bait fishing a bunch of years ago and saw a Sailfish in the inside slough in Kitty Hawk. I missed the chance 'cause I didn't have anything to throw at it.
And like the rest say, Take your kids fishing, sharpen your hooks, Go Fishing.

My tip, Don't fish over the fish. You will be suprised at what you catch at your feet, right on the dropoff. Oh, and if you aren't going to eat it, or use it for bait, THROW it back unharmed.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

kingfisherman23 said:


> *... Doodlebug rigs murder bluefish. Always have some handy.
> *


What are they or where can you get them??


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well KFM23 is right , they are deadly on the Blues.
They are an Outer Banks thing. It consists of a small head and some Bucktail and two hooks, Man that is a crappy discription but I don't know what else to say. The head floats and moves with the current.
You can get'em at most Outer Banks tackle shops. Sea Striker makes the best ones, but get 'em while you can, Sea Striker has taken them out of production.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Jetty Tips*

1. NEVER go on the jetty at night without taking some precautions:

- Fish the jetty area during the daytime during all tide changes to become familiar with the structure, currents, and tidal flow.

- Make sure you have Korkers on the jetty and a PRF before you attempt any crazy idea to fish at the tip.

- When fishing at night, do not use a large light or headlight. If you have a headlight, take it off your head and hang it around your neck. This directs the light downward where you need it.

- Do not wear chest waders or hip waders while fishing the jetty. If you fall in, you either go downcurrent or out to sea.

- Take only the gear you need in a hip box.

2. Take some time to learn how to make up your own rigs. This will same money and guarantee that your rigs are made with the finest material possible.

3. Cut down on all terminal tackle (swivels, snaps, FF, etc). Less terminal gear=more sensitivity and more bite detection.

4. Learn new spots every year. We have so many Hotspots listed on this site - take the time to learn new ones.

5. Learn to relax and enjoy the environment where you are

6. Most important - Share what you know with others.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Pier and other tips*

Wow these are some great tips. Here are some of mine. Check your guides for nicks or wear and tear. If you're breaking off for no reason, that may be the cause. Make your own high/low bottom rigs. It's cheaper and of higher quality. Also what Wilbur said about fishing on close also works on piers. Many times piers are the only structure for miles for fish to hide at. At the end of a trip and you have a lot of left over bait, give it to another angler unless you can use it on your next trip. Always offer to help someone net or land their fish. You can make a lot of new friends that way. Never abuse any species regardless if they are trash fish. Last but not least, fish hard and often  .


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

always have a camera available


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Doodlebugs aka Hatteras baitbugs. As Wilber said 1” flat-faced round cork body with a long-shanked hook running through the middle tied with deer hair and a stinger, second hook with the eye thru the 1st. Think Sea Striker makes a line of them. You add a strip of mullet or other cut bait thru the two hooks and short striking blues get caught on the stinger hook. Red/white is always good & I like to use green for off-color water. Always thought they be great to catch blues for pin rigging for kings. Over the years, either my buddies or I have caught bluefish, flounder, specks, gray trout, stripers, puppy drum, Spanish, black drum and even a 36# jack cravalle on them 

Added a pair of cheap chicken processor castoff scissors to my tools I keep in or by the bait cooler. Better than a knife IMO for cutting strips for flounder or for DoodleBugs. 

For the bead that I use between the weight slider (2/0 swivel & a McMahon snap) and the hook leader swivel, have been using a bead with a large diameter hole so the bead encases the swivel knot rather than jamming into it. Can get about 50 for a buck or so at a craft store.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

if you don't get to fish every day-or week-when you hit the beach just tie on whatever weight you will be using. make several casts-short, little longer, then a long smooth cast. this will get the "memory" out of the line(esp. with andi or the other hard mono's) and prevent having the initial professional overrun and will also get your timing back.
charlie


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Tips*

Drink lots of water both before and during fishing on those hot sunny days..also don't forget to drink lots of water on those cold days(you still perspire due to the clothing layers) and do't forget that sun screen..last but not least..take a kid fishing..your wife will appreciate it and the kid will have a blast!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Or it it...*



murphman said:


> *.....last but not least..take a kid fishing..*


... take a Dad fishing?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

My tip is when you go out on a long outing make sure you let someone know where your going and when you should be back and if you have a change of plans let them know and if you don't own a cell phone get one.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

> and if you don't own a cell phone get one.


Not you too Coco, this is getting to be a me against all thing.  

Have Jeep will travel.  

Do buy phone cards, so I can "phone home" as I am leaving the beach though.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Visa...*

Never leave home without it


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

believe me Shaggy I did not have a cell phone for a long time and the one I got I don't use it unless I have to but you can't argue that if you are in need of help it's very easy to have on you at all times just keep it on vibrate and check you messages when your done fishing.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

New tip for 2004. Check your rair gear closely before you put it in the washing machine. 

Make especially sure the bunker you snagged casting lures and put in your pocket to use later for bait has been removed.

5 day old bunker don't hold up well even using the Gentle Cycle.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

*bring a virgin*

Invite a friend who does not have any gear. Your old fishing rods and reels may be outdated to you but a new fisher will think it is great stuff. At times it has been intimidating to go out without knowing and if you hold their hand once or twice, you have a new fishing buddy and this increase of resources. They can keep a lookout for new tips, fishing sites, can pick up the bait, drive, buy the beer, etc...

It can only get better.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Good point BW on checking rain gear.
Also, shake out your waders the first time you put them on each year. I grabbed my waders from the shed and threw them in the truck, got to the beach and put them on, Let me tell you something, a mouse and his nest in the foot of your waders is an eye opening experience. I couldn't get them off fast enough.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Wilber 

I don't mean to laugh but that's funny. I hope he didn't bite you


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

One thing I have found is that you can bond your jidheads to your soft plastics by leaving them in a warm sunny place. like a deck, dashboard etc. the body wont come off the jig until fish shredd it to pieces.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

when fishing from th epier for flounder work both sides and all the way up and down until you find where they are. Most of the time they are in the wash but often they will be out toward the end, especially on low tide or in the heat of the summer.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

oh yeah, always keep a rod rigged with a gotcha or similar lure, or some gold hooks in case spanish or blues show up.


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

Pork is not just for Bass Fishing. 
Uncle Josh White leech strips (Porko's ) are the best trailer around. They work great for flounder or any Metal\Bucktail trailer and they don't come off. 

Man i hate to give that secret up !
I hope non of the guys i go to the banks with read this. While they are farting around cutting up fish bellys for trailer i'm killin em with the Pork. Used the same peice all day.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

blue has a good suggestion about the gotcha.

All you king riggers: When you first get out, hook up a live fish on your fight rod and drop it straight down off the pier. There could be some late sharks or early kings, maybe even cobia, looking for an easy meal and the fish hanging close to the surface and the pylons is what they want. Then you can set up your anchor, reel in the bait, clip on the connector and you've only lost thirty seconds of fishing time. You can also use this same method for sharking after king time is up, just add a mini-Glow Stick near the bait and drop it a little lower in the water.

Sandcrab,
The doodlebugs I'm talking about will look just like a regular bottom rig except they will have a small florescent(SP?) red or green float above the hook clip. Look for them at Wal-Mart or the pier store.

Also, I saw someone post this on another thread a few weeks ago but I don't know who. Buy a neon red bas or catfish clip-on float and attach it to your connector. It helps to be able to see about how far out your line is.
Whoever posted this sorry for stealing your tip. Just speak up and claim it, it's not mine.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Cocoflea, the little mouse didn't bite me, but in his haste to get out he ran up my pants leg. I don't who was more terrified me or the poor little mouse. After much dancing around he came out of my pants and took off up the beach. He is now a Hatteras Mouse.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)




----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Another tip, to save your rod eyes from damage or keep from dulling your hook sticking it on th reel for transport tie a piece of mono to th rod butt to stick th hook in. Take mono, doulbe it over an tie a double overhand knot that leaves ya a loop. Put hook in loop an ya good to travel.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*and one more thing*

if you are running the beach with your rods in the rod rack, be sure to remove the sinkers every time.
charlie


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Couple more tips*

I love fishing, every trip I learn something new.

Don't just visually inspect your shock knot. After every few cast run your fingers up an down th shocker to th knot. Had a leader snap off this weekend for no reason. After a coulpe more cast with new leader, ran my fingers up th shock an it split in half.

Do not leave a baited hook on th beach. Sea gulls will eat bait even with a hook in it an its not a pretty sight when a bird is screaming drag off your reel flying 30' above you.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Great ideas across the board! During the fishing season, after a long day of soaking bait I always give my gear a fresh water rinse and towel drying. This keeps my "annual scrubex" to a minimum. And don't forget to loosen the drags before storage. Also, always have a flashlight. One 'change of plans' outing that went past sundown made me a believer. One last item is a small First Aid Kit. Check it every year, if you can't read it anymore renew it. 

Macman


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Like what Cdog said, any kingfisher has had a gull or pelican swoop down and grab your bait, which requires you to reset a bait. Instead of wasting time, when birds begin to flock around the rigs, get near your anchor rod. When a bird goes for it, pull some line off your anchor reel, allowing the entire connector to drop under the water. The gull will not go after it. Doing this a few times wil stop any birds from going after your bait.

Also don't feed the birds where someone else is fishing. Yes it's fun to see 30+ birds fighting for a piece of bread smaller than your finger  but it causes lots of problems for the fisherman.

Not that any of yall would do that, just it's common courtesy, had some people throwing bread to the gulls right next to the king rigs once this year   . Oh well, nothing you can do about tourons


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

kingfisherman23, you a planker an I'm a flea but ya brought up another tip or maybe just a pet peeve of mine.

When fishing an changing a bait do not throw it towards th water! Gulls, pelicans will come down to get it. An guess what is there. My fishing line, or yours.  I throw my discarded bait to th rear of th truck that way th birds are away from my rigs. Had a pelican run into my antena on th truck an land on my hood this weekend when someone threw bait towards th water. Never had a bird on my hood before.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Very good tip about the birds. One of the main problems this year were the pelicans. And once they get a taste of the fish while you're out there king fishing it's hard to get them to leave. It's also not a good idea to feed the pelicans/seagulls because then they expect everyone to give them food, if it's not given then they take it. Had an experiance in April where people were feeding a pelican on the pier but eventually their food ran out so he decides to make a meal out of my shrimp then heads for the minow bucket. 

Tight Lines

Tim


----------

